# Short Leutal Phase??



## Jessygirl (Apr 25, 2005)

Prob spelt wrong...............Is this my problem -i always seem to get brown discharge (sorry tmi) about 6 days after ovulation which then continues every day until i bleed- about 14 days after ov.  (I always know that i am NOT pregnant as this is the sure sign af is coming!) 
  Is this classed as a short leutal phase?
If it is what treatments or guidlines should i be following?
Many thanks
JG


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

Sounds like the discharge occurs at the point where your progesterone peaks. Maybe your body isn't reaching the best level hence the discharge or maybe it is just a reaction your body does when you do have enough progesteroen in system. Only way to tell is to have a blood test done 7 days after ovulation to check hormone level and if not high enough, then progesterone pessaries can be given to support this stage in the cycle.

Ruth


----------



## Sarahev (Jun 11, 2004)

Hi JG,

I have always had this since an early teenager. Since my lap I have not had this at all so could it be a symptom of the endo? 

just a thought as I would have thought my hormones were doing the same things.....just less endo to bleed. 



Sarah


----------



## Jessygirl (Apr 25, 2005)

Thank you both for answering...........I had cd19 blood test results this month and got 70, but 2 days later i got the discharge?  Very confused?  Is this not bthe start of the lining shedding-therefore not excepting implantation (wishful thinking?)
thanks again x


----------



## CathE (Mar 11, 2005)

Hi JG,
I also have the same spotting 4-6 days before my period but my progesterone levels have checked out ok. Recently had a lap that showed endo but not in an area that would affect implantation so I don't know if this causes spotting
Am going to ask the consultant when I have my follow up. 
I think he did mention luteal phase insufficiency in relation to the spotting at the initial appointment prior to surgery, not sure what can be done about it.
If I find out I'll let you know!
Good luck!
Cath xx


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

I understood that the luteal phase is from O to the arrival of menses proper and that it is when it falls below 10 days that it's a problem.


----------



## Jessygirl (Apr 25, 2005)

Have been to cons..........he says that i dont have a SLP because the blood does not arrive until 14 days after OV.......so therefor the brown discharge (sorry tmi ) that i get for 7 days leading to bleeding must be something else.  he thinks maybe polyps in uterus (cant spell)  or more endo in my tubes that he could not get to in my lap?......he is still concerned so am now having IUI this month and trying IVF next month!!


----------

